# ICD-10-CM question



## eramirez89 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello, well I'm rather new to this but I have a very confusing question that I just had on a CPC practice exam today and I thought I had the correct answer but apparently it was marked incorrectly. Anyways I've been reviewing my answer and the answer that was the correct one and it still doesn't make sense to me, I still think that I marked the correct answer. Okay well here's the question and I hope someone can be of help to me and help me understand what I did wrong. 

Q. A patient with hypertensive heart disease is now experiencing accelerated hypertension due to papillary muscle dysfunction. What icd-10-cm code(s) is/are reported? 

My answer to this was I11.9 hypertensive heart disease without heart failure, and I51.89 other ill-defined heart diseases

Now given the choices of 
a. I11.9
b. I11.9, I51.89
c. I10, I11.9
d. I10, I51.89

I went with the one that seemed more logical to me. I really hope someone can help me with this, thank you in advance.


----------



## twizzle (Jun 8, 2018)

mzeve89@gmail.com said:


> Hello, well I'm rather new to this but I have a very confusing question that I just had on a CPC practice exam today and I thought I had the correct answer but apparently it was marked incorrectly. Anyways I've been reviewing my answer and the answer that was the correct one and it still doesn't make sense to me, I still think that I marked the correct answer. Okay well here's the question and I hope someone can be of help to me and help me understand what I did wrong.
> 
> Q. A patient with hypertensive heart disease is now experiencing accelerated hypertension due to papillary muscle dysfunction. What icd-10-cm code(s) is/are reported?
> 
> ...



Patient's principle problem and the reason for the encounter is accelerated hypertension for which there is no specific ICD-10-CM code so you are left with I10.
Secondary code would be I11.9; hypertensive heart disease without heart failure, which the patient also has
c) would be your answer.

Andrew Matheson LDS.RCS, CPC, CPMA, CANPC.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 8, 2018)

You do not code I10 and I11 together.  Hypertension is inclusive with the I11 code. A is the correct choice.  You did not say what the practice exam stated was the correct answer.  The heart disease is also inclusive to the I11 code so I11.9 is all you need.


----------



## twizzle (Jun 11, 2018)

mitchellde said:


> You do not code I10 and I11 together.  Hypertension is inclusive with the I11 code. A is the correct choice.  You did not say what the practice exam stated was the correct answer.  The heart disease is also inclusive to the I11 code so I11.9 is all you need.



I see where you're coming from although there are no EXCLUDES 1 notes for either code.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 13, 2018)

twizzle said:


> I see where you're coming from although there are no EXCLUDES 1 notes for either code.



There does not need to be an exclusion note for you to know to not code these together.  By doing so you are essentially repeating thT the patient has hypertension


----------



## eramirez89 (Jun 13, 2018)

So after going back to school the next day I discussed it with my teacher and turns out that right below the I11 code there is a note that states that the I51.89 is included in the I11 category, so it shouldnt be coded separately. I now know to read everything very carefully and try not to rush through it so quickly. Thank you all for your input.


----------

